
Surprising Images from Inside North Korea - tartoran
https://www.bbc.com/reel/video/p081rqqq/surprising-images-from-inside-north-korea
======
planetzero
How are these 'surprising'? I've seen and heard about these exact things in
North Korea for at least a decade.

------
dTal
An album or slideshow would have been nice, instead of the video with the
obnoxious zooming.

The artist's website has a nice browseable collection:

[https://www.carldekeyzer.com/dprk](https://www.carldekeyzer.com/dprk)

~~~
throwawa66
Thanks for sharing. Indeed, this photo collection is nice. I can’t help but
feel sad for these people, maybe one day the dynasty will collapse and we’ll
hear real uncensored stories from NK

------
bobson_dugnut
It seems like the zoom-ins are deliberately cropping the two dictators. Wonder
if he is ever allowed back in North Korea.

------
netsharc
Weird that he says he's seen villages, etc, no one has seen before, because
the driver was always getting lost. You mean, no outsiders have seen before!

It always baffles me that some tourists act like they're in a zoo, taking
pictures of elephants...

~~~
throwawa66
That is NK in a nutshell. To me it will always be surprising even if it’s been
known to be like that. The artist is talking about how the restrictions are a
boon to his crrativity

